# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Cipramil afbouwen

## m00rtje

Hallo,

ik heb na 6 jaar Cipramil besloten te gaan stoppen, ofwel afbouwen.
Na een dosering van 1x20mg per dag ben ik nu verminderd naar een halve per dag sinds een week en heb voor de 'verzachting' afgelopen zondag een hele tablet genomen.
Op zich gaat het best goed, maar zo nu en dan ben ik wel wat "depressed" en over het algemeen voel ik me mentaal wat minder 'sterk'.

Ik ben ook nogal vergeetachtig/verward vind ik zelf en nu is dat niet bepaald minder geworden tijdens het afbouwen.

Is er iemand die hier wat ervaringen over met me wil delen?
Goede adviezen zijn uiteraard welkom  :Smile: 

Verder ga ik er vanuit dat de afbouwperiode niet zolang hoeft als ik op het forum las voor Seroxat?!

Alvast bedankt!

Groetjes,
Maurice :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Maurice,
Ga aub niet te licht over afbouwen!
Je lichaam is nu eenmaal al zolang gewoon die bepaalde stof binnen te krijgen...
Als ik jou was zou ik van één hele overgaan op de ene dag een hele en de andere dag een halve,als dat na een paar weken goed gaat(3 raad ik aan),dan ga je over op een halve per dag....als je merkt dat dat te snel is,neem je om en om 4 dagen een halve en de andere 3 een hele,tot je je wél goed voelt bij een halve...neem dan een 3tal weken een halve en ga dan verder...3 dagen een halve,dan geen,dan naar 2 dagen een halve en een dag geen enz...luister naar je lichaam!!!
Als je het goed doet hoef je hélemaal geen 'afkickverschijnselen' te hebben en dit geldt trouwens voor alle AD's!

Sterkte en succes!
Grtjs Agnes

----------


## minerur

Hallo,

Ik beb ongeveer 6 jaar cipramil aan het innemen en ben nu 16 weken zwanger. Mijn vorige huisdokter had mij gezegd dat ik de medicatie direct moest stoppen. Heb dit ook gedaan maar ben serieus hervallen. Had geen medicatie meer genomen van december en ben terug naar mijne huisdokter geweest op 29 december omdat het gewoon niet meer ging. Ik had verschrikkelijk veel last van neveneffecten en angsten, ik durfde gewoon niet meer alleen te blijven en slapen ging al helemaal niet. Ik heb zeker 1 maand niet met de auto durven rijden omdat ik bijna geen reactie had. De eerste huisdokter kent mij al van kind en meldde mij direct terug te starten met de antidepressiva. Ik stelde mij wel de vraag hoe het zat met zwangerschap. Ik kreeg de raad dat het slechter was voor de baby om constant met angsten en depressie te leven dat de medecatie. Ben terug gestart en moet zeggen dat het na een weekje al veel beter ging. Na ongeveer 3 weken heeft de huisdokter mij een afbouwschema opgeschreven omdat ik toch van de medicatie afwil. Moet zeggen dat het in het begin zeer goed ging tot op heden. Ik heb het schema volledig gevolgd en sinds 2 weken proberen te stoppen maar het lukt mij gewoon niet. Eerst was er een periode tussen van 6 dagen en heb toen 1/4 moeten innemen omdat de neveneffecten en angster terug aan opkomen waren. Nu deze week waren er 5 dagen tussen en heb gisteren terug 1/4 moeten innemen want het ging mij gewoon niet.

Mijn vraag is nu of ik te snel aan het stoppen ben. Ik ben van 1/4 om de andere dag naar 0 gegaan. Is het misschien beter om de 2 dagen 1/4 in te nemen en daarna zien hoe het gaat en dan eventueel 3 dagen ertussen? Ik weet mij echt geen raad. Ik wil zo graag van de antidepressieva af maar de neveneffecten zijn gewoon verschrikkelijk en die wil ik zoveel mogelijk vermijden

Graag had ik wat verdere informatie

Groetjes minerur

----------


## katje45

Hallo Minerur,

Als je zwanger bent gebeurd er van alles in je lichaam. Mede door de veranderde hormoon huishouding kan er van alles anders gaan. Sommige vrouwen hebben als ze zwanger zijn nergens last van en de andere heeft helaas pech toch erg last te hebben van depressiviteit ed.. 
Het kan zijn dat je afbouwschema voor jou te snel was, maar vergeet niet dat je lichaam er ook aan moet wennen zonder de cipramil.
Bij erge twijfel zou ik als ik jou was toch weer contact met je huisdokter opnemen.
Sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Als ik je verhaal zo lees heb je te snel afgebouwd...als ik jou was zou ik raad vragen aan een psycholoog/psychiater...die gaat je veel beter kunnen helpen dan je huisarts!
Sterkte en succes!!

----------


## citalopram

Citalopram kun je het best heel, heel langzaam afbouwen. Vooral de laatste weken moet je per week steeds een piepklein stukje minder nemen. De laatste 2 weken een kruimeltje en ten slotte om de dag. Desnoods verleng je de laatste periode.
Ga iedere dag een flink stuk wandelen voor een natuurlijk antidepressivum. 
Stoppen met Citalopram is als lopen zonder gips. 

Succes

----------


## citalopram

> Hallo,
> 
> ik heb na 6 jaar Cipramil besloten te gaan stoppen, ofwel afbouwen.
> Na een dosering van 1x20mg per dag ben ik nu verminderd naar een halve per dag sinds een week en heb voor de 'verzachting' afgelopen zondag een hele tablet genomen.
> Op zich gaat het best goed, maar zo nu en dan ben ik wel wat "depressed" en over het algemeen voel ik me mentaal wat minder 'sterk'.
> 
> Ik ben ook nogal vergeetachtig/verward vind ik zelf en nu is dat niet bepaald minder geworden tijdens het afbouwen.
> 
> Is er iemand die hier wat ervaringen over met me wil delen?
> ...


Ik slikte bijna 11 jaar 20 mg Cipramil per dag.
Ik ben half december 2008 begonnen met 3/4 tablet (=15mg) per dag van een tablet van 20 mg te nemen. Dit heb ik 14 dagen gedaan. Daarna heb ik ongeveer 10 dagen 5/8 (=12,5mg) tablet genomen. 14 dagen 1/2 tablet (10 mg). Daarna +/- 10 dagen 3/8 tablet (=7.5 mg) daarna 14 dagen 1/4 tablet. Vanaf dat moment heb ik per week steeds een stukje van mijn 1/4 tablet afgebroken tot Ik op het laatst bijna niets meer slikte. Over de laatste kwart tablet afbouwen heb ik ongeveer een maand gedaan. Er kwam veel boosheid los, dat werd niet altijd begrepen maar ik heb doorgezet en ik voel me veel beter dan ik me de laatste jaren met pillen heb gevoeld. Ik ben nu bijna 4 weken zonder pillen.
Afbouwen moet je echt heel heel langzaam doen, misschien nog wel langzamer dan ik gedaan heb. En vaak is, vooral het laatste stuk, ook doorzetten. Als je begint met Cipramil heb je bijwerkingen, als je stopt heb je (bijna) net zo veel bijwerkingen.
Natuurlijk zijn er mensen die echt niet zonder kunnen, maar in principe zijn dat er maar weinig.
Heel veel succes
(ex)Cipramil

----------


## katje45

Hoi (ex) Cipramil,

Vind het heel goed dat je doorgezet hebt met het stoppen ervan. Het is zeker niet makkelijk en het kost een hoop doorzettings vermogen. Maar het is zoals je zegt "dat er in principe weinig mensen zijn die dit middel hun hele leven nodig hebben".
De een kan snel stoppen en de ander heeft er zeker zijn tijd voor nodig. Wat ook heel belangrijk is.
Goed dat je je verhaal hier neergezet hebt. Het zal veel mensen kunnen helpen die van plan zijn te stoppen met Cipramil.

----------


## minerur

hoi,

Ik heb nu de pilletjes cipramil zelf laten maken bij de apotheek en moet zeggen dat ik zo aan het afbouwen ben. Ik zat over enige tijd terug op 1/4 en vond het vrij moeilijk om dit vierde nog eens te delen. Dus heb ik aan de dokter gevraagd om een voorschrift te maken om pilletjes te laten maken van 3 mg. Deze neem ik nu om de drie dagen in en het gaat vrij goed.Nog een weekje en dan ga ik over op 1mg. Als je de medicatie zelf kan laten maken op de mg die je nodig hebt, vind ik het persoonlijk gemakkelijker om af te bouwen. En ik hoop als ik op 1 mg zit dat het gemakkelijker zal gaan om over te gaan op 0mg en er zo volledig mee te stoppen. Ik ben al verschrikkelijk blij dat ik zover geraakt ben, had nooit gedacht dat het mij zou lukken om af te bouwen, maar zo zie je maar, als je echt wil, lukt het wel. Ben er nog niet volledig af, maar zie alles positief in.
Een goede raad, afbouwen doe je beter niet te snel, neem gewoon je tijd en luister vooral naar je lichaam.

Groetjes Minerur

----------


## minerur

hallo allemaal,
Ik kom nog eens eventjes langs om jullie te melden dat ik momenteel volledig van de cipramil af ben.Het heeft mij wel wat moeite gekost, maar ben heel blij dat ik van de antidepressieva af ben.
Heb nog heel heel lichte afkick verschijnselen, maar het is niet de moeite om er terug mee te beginnen. Mijn gemoedstoestand is redelijk goed. Heb wel mijn ups en downs, maar dat komt ook door mijn zwangerschap. Volgens mijn vriend ben ik fel verandert sinds ik volledig van de medicatie af ben. In de positieve zin. Hij is inderdaad heel trots op mij dat ik dit heb kunnen doen. Heb ook de volledige steun van mijn familie.
Ik ben ook zeer blij omdat ik nu ook weet dat mijn zwangerschap zo goed verloopt ook zonder medicatie en het is ook beter voor de baby. 

Dus aan iedereen die wil of probeert te stoppen met anti-depressiva, heb vooral geduld en luister zeker naar je lichaam. Probeer het niet te overhaasten want dan herval je zeker. En blijf vooral positief vooral als het niet dadelijk lukt, uiteindelijk lukt het wel en misschien met eventuele hulp van familie, vrieden en psychologen.

Groetjes minerur

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Minerur en Cipramil,

Fijn dat het jullie gelukt is om van de Cipramil af te komen.  :Big Grin: 
Ik hoop dat het nu (nog steeds) goed met jullie gaat.

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## minerur

> Hallo Minerur en Cipramil,
> 
> Fijn dat het jullie gelukt is om van de Cipramil af te komen. 
> Ik hoop dat het nu (nog steeds) goed met jullie gaat.
> 
> Groetjes Luuss



Dag luuss

Ik ben zelf fier om mijzelf dat ik nog steeds van de cipramil af ben. Ben ondertussen bevallen op 10 augustus en heb het met momenten wel behoorlijk moeilijk maar ik zet toch door om van die medicatie af te blijven. Op advies van de huisarts werd mijn ziekteverlof verlengt en ben nog thuis tot eind januari en tegen dan zal alles wel terug in orde zijn. Dus voor iedereen die wil stoppen met antidepressiva: het is mogelijk maar geef het de tijd en luister vooral naar je lichaam en dan lukt het wel.

Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Minerur,

Nog gefeliciteerd met de geboorte van je kindje!  :Big Grin: 
Fijn te horen dat je nog steeds van cipramil af bent en dat de huisarts ervoor gezorgd heeft dat je nog even wat langer de tijd hebt om aan jezelf en je kindje te werken zodat je zometeen vol goede moed weer kan werken  :Smile:  Heel veel succes, sterkte en liefde gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gabry

Voor elke soort antidepressiva geldt *Langzaam afbouwen!!!*

Of het nu seroxat-cipramil-efexor-prozac-of wat dan ook heet.
Ze werken nagenoeg allemaal op dezelfde manier en hebben een verandering veroorzaakt.
Die verandering moet héél langzaam afgebouwd worden en je lichaam en geest zzo de rust en ruimte te geven aan de vermindering te wennen.

De afbouw schema's van huisarts/psychiater gaat VEEL te snel in bijna alle gevallen.

5% in twee weken, een dosis geduld en vertrouwen is de absolute winnaar!
Luister naar je lichaam!
Als je snel afbouwt, en afkickverschijnselen hebt denk dan niet dat het wel over gaat, meestal wordt het juist erger!
Gun je zelf de tijd en ben niet bang om weer even terug te gaan, naar een iets hogere doseringen, puur om even te stabiliseren, vaak is twee weken genoeg en kun je weer verder met afbouwen.

Neem elke afbouw absoluut serieus, en laat je niet opjagen.
Het is een persoonlijke strijd.

En MINERUR gefeliciteerd!!!
Zowel met de geboorte van je kindje, maar ook zeker met het feit dat je de cipramil hebt afgebouwd!!!
BRAVO!!

----------


## ruitjes18

Hoi,

Ik ben sinds begin december 2009 gestopt met citalopram, na een afbouwperiode van ongeveer 6 weken. Ik had geen last van depressies, maar van paniekaanvallen. Nu leek het de eerste 3 weken heel goed te gaan. maar sinds de kerstdagen voel ik me mentaal heel zwak. Ik heb veel last van huilbuien en een heel deprimerend gevoel. Zijn er meer mensen die hier last van hebben en wat kun je daar het best mee doen?

----------


## minerur

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik ben sinds begin december 2009 gestopt met citalopram, na een afbouwperiode van ongeveer 6 weken. Ik had geen last van depressies, maar van paniekaanvallen. Nu leek het de eerste 3 weken heel goed te gaan. maar sinds de kerstdagen voel ik me mentaal heel zwak. Ik heb veel last van huilbuien en een heel deprimerend gevoel. Zijn er meer mensen die hier last van hebben en wat kun je daar het best mee doen?


hoi 
Ik leesde juist je berichtje ivm met de afbouw/stop van citalopram. Ik denk eerder dat je veel te snel afgebouwd of gestopt bent. IK heb hetzelfde meegemaakt. Snel afbouwen of te snel stoppen, geeft inderdaad terug paniekaanvallen, huilbuien enzovoort. Je moet zeker heel langzaam afbouwen en vooral luisteren naar je lichaam. Je lichaam zegt wel wanneer het te snel gaat. Toen ik er last van had, ben ik op advies van de huisarts terug met de medicatie gestart. Ik nam 1x20 mg (weet wel nie hoe het met jou zit). Heb dit genomen tot ik mij goed voelde en daarna beginnen af te bouwen, wel heel langzaam. Meerstal is het schema dat de huisarts voorschrijft nog vrij snel. Daar gewoon luisteren naar je lichaam. Ik heb mijn mg laten aanpassen door de apotheek zelf. Op het laatste nam ik nog maar 1mg één x per dag en dat kan je vrij snel laten. 
Wil je echter niet opnieuw starten met die antidepressiva,een alternatief zijn bachbloesems, hebben wel een langere tijd nodig om te werken, maar hebben ook resultaat.
Hopenlijk heb ik je wat kunnen helpen. Als je nog vragen mocht hebben, mag je dat altijd laten weten. 
Veel sterkte.
Groetjes minerur

----------


## gabry

@ minerur

Goed advies!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Minerur,
Goed advies!  :Smile: 
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met jou?

----------


## minerur

> @ Minerur,
> Goed advies! 
> Hoe gaat het inmiddels met jou?


Hoi Luuss

Het gaat redelijk. Ben nog altijd van de citalopram af maar heb het met momenten serieus moeilijk. Ben nu bezig met kruiden en dat helpt wel redelijk goed. Ben nog tot eind januari thuis en dan moet ik terug gaan werken en dat zit mij wel een beetje tegen (ben al meer dan een jaar thuis), maar eenmaal als ik bezig ben zal het wel lukken. 
Paniekaanvallen ed heb ik niet meer gehad , enkel wa huilbuien. Maar zal ook nog wel te maken hebben met die geboorte van lennert ( inmiddels 5 maanden). Zal wel allemaal terug in orde komen hé. Maar ik weet dat ik van de antidepressiva afblijf.

Groetjes

----------


## ruitjes18

Bedankt voor de snelle reactie die ik kreeg van je minerur!

Wat betreft mijn afbouwen denkt iedereen daar anders over. Mijn huisarts denkt dat de symptomen terug komen van de paniekaanvallen. terwijl de cognitief therapeut het juist als iets positiefs ziet, dat ik juist op de goede weg ben. In ieder geval gaat het de afgelopen week juist goed. Ik blijf wel wat last houden van lichamelijke sensaties en spanningen, maar deze kan ik wel onder controle houden.

Groetjes Irma

----------


## gabry

@ Minerur
Goed van je dat je besloten hebt verder van de AD af te blijven!
Ik wil je toch even iets meegeven omtrent je moeilijke momenten, AD werkt heel veel op je hormoonhuishouding, als je af gaat bouwen komt dat heel sterk naar voren, daar bovenop heb je een bevalling gehad, dat is een storm van hormonen al mt al dubbelop, dus geef het wat tijd!! Je hebt trouwens een prachtig kind!
Groetjes Gabry

@ ruitjes
Afbouwen van AD kan ook juist de angstaanvallen weer versterken, dat wil niet persé zeggen dat je oude klachten weer terugkomen, ik ben namelijk nooit voor angstaanvallen aan de AD gegaan, maar kreeg ze heftig in eerdere afbouwpogingen (nooit eerder gehad).
Ik heb dan ook meer vertrouwen in het advies van je cognitief arts.
Mocht het zo zijn dat de spanningen toenemen kan wellicht een hoge dosering omega 3 uitkomst bieden.
Veel succes!
Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Minerur,
Goed dat je nog steeds AD vrij bent en dat het redelijk goed gaat  :Smile:  Wat voor kruiden gebruik je? Ik kan me voorstellen dat als je binnenkort weer moet werken het wennen wordt na zo'n lange tijd, maar het komt vast goed! Werk je fulltime of parttime? En wat betreft hormoonhuishouding ben ik het met Gabry eens dat dat dubbel op werkt waardoor het (meer) tijd nodig heeft. Erg mooie foto en naam 'Lennert', geniet van je ventje! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Irma, 
Fijn dat het voor jezelf wel goed aanvoelt de laatste week en dat je de lichamelijke sensaties en spanningen onder controle kan houden! Hopelijk heb je wat aan het advies van Gabry en gaat het steeds beter met je! Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Jeanetje

Hallo,

Ik gebruik Citalopram nu bijna 2 jaar en omdat het erg goed gaat, heb ik besloten het weer te proberen zonder.
Op advies van de huisarts moet ik van de 20 mg, 1 maand afbouwen met 10 mg en dan helemaal stoppen. 
Nu voel ik me al een paar dagen, niet helemaal goed, wat draaierig en ik kan om alles wel huilen.
Uit al jullie verhalen begrijp ik dat mijn manier van afbouwen veel te snel gaat. Ik ga ook zeker vanavond weer 20 mg nemen. Misschien dat ik het om de dag doe, ene dag 10 andere dag 20. En zo steeds minder 20 mg en op die manier doorgaan naar de 10 mg. Om de dag, om de 2 dagen etc.
Fijn om al jullie ervaringen te lezen, helpen me zeker bij het stoppen nu.

Hoop dat het goed gaat met jullie!

Groetjes, Jeanet

----------


## gabry

Om AD af te bouwen moet je 1 principe heel goed begrijpen: Je moet zorgen dat je een zekere vermindering hebt gedurende minstens 2 weken.
Als je om de de dag weer een hele dosering neemt hebben je hersenen niet de kans aan de vermindering te wennen, met als gevolg afkickverschijnselen.

Het beste zou zijn bij je apotheek te vragen of ze je dosering kunnen verkleinen.

Ik heb het zelf gedaan met caspule's van 1 mg.

Ik slikte 20 mg. 1mg. eraf 19mg. 2 weken constant volhouden, daarna weer 1 mg. eraf is 18mg. dat 2 weken volhouden, tot je op 0mg. zit.

Dus het is belangrijk dat je begrijpt, dat je je lichaam de kans geeft gedurende die 2 weken, aan de vermindering te wennen, de ene dag 10 en de ander 20 veroorzaakt alleen maar meer chaos en ontwenningsverschijnselen.

Succes!

Groetjes Gabry.

p.s. het gaat goed met mij!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jeanet,
Ik hoop dat het je lukt een voor jou goede manier te vinden om af te bouwen zonder dat je afkickverschijnselen krijgt! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Gabry,
Fijn zeg dat het nog steeds goed met je gaat!

----------


## Jeanetje

Hallo Gabry,

Bedankt voor je tip! Zo had ik het idd nog niet bekeken. Ik zal er achteraan gaan!

Luuss bedankt voor je reactie  :Big Grin: 

Groetjes Jeanet

----------


## soniahuis21

Hallo; Ik kom bij jullie omdat ik nu 9 dagen van de Cipromil schoon ben. GHier heb ik 5 weken over gedaan. Reden was niet zozeer depressies alswel wisselnde stemmingen met vooral boosheid en slechte coordinatie in mijn hoofd waardoor ik dit 10 jaar geleden bent gaan slikken. Heeft me veel gegeven maar ook de 12 kiloos, hebben jullie dit ook? en een mogelijkheid om een relatie aan te gaan die eens goed liep. NU na 9 dagen is het ineens een janboel met ruzie, boosheid, woede in mijn lijf, niet meer kunnen loslaten ect. Is dit nu een reaktie van het stoppen?? of het terugkomen van de problemen die toegeschreven werden aan serotinine tekort???? Graag jullie hulp hierover!!! Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jeanetje,
Hoe gaat het met je?

@ Sonia,
Vervelend dat het zo'n janboel is  :Frown:  
Heb je in de tijd dat je AD gebruikte ook gewerkt aan het wegwerken, accepteren of verwerken van de oorzaak van je boosheid en slechte coördinatie in je hoofd? 
Als dat niet zo is dan is het belangrijk dat alsnog te doen, als je er wel aan gewerkt hebt en het verwerkt hebt of ermee hebt leren omgaan kan het zijn dat het aan de serotonine tekort ligt...
Ik hoop dat iemand anders ook nog even reageer, maar als je er niet uitkomt zou ik met je huisarts of behandelaar praten en kijken wat die er over te zeggen heeft.
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gabry

Hoi Sonia,

Overgewicht ja, 20 kilo, schoon aan de haak.

Ik herken wel wat je schrijft, je eigen emotie die onderdrukt waren door de AD komen terug. 10 jaar is een lange tijd, je moet hier weer opnieuw mee om leren gaan, dat is moeilijk. Je moet het nu zelf onder controle krijgen.
Geloof niet in de onzin van het zogenaamde serotonine-tekort, dat is nooit aangetoond cq bewezen, noch te meten.
Probeer jezelf te accepteren hoe je bent, dat geeft al een hele hoop rust.
Heel knap van je trouwens dat je clean bent!
Groetjes Gabry

----------


## minerur

> @ Minerur,
> Goed dat je nog steeds AD vrij bent en dat het redelijk goed gaat  Wat voor kruiden gebruik je? Ik kan me voorstellen dat als je binnenkort weer moet werken het wennen wordt na zo'n lange tijd, maar het komt vast goed! Werk je fulltime of parttime? En wat betreft hormoonhuishouding ben ik het met Gabry eens dat dat dubbel op werkt waardoor het (meer) tijd nodig heeft. Erg mooie foto en naam 'Lennert', geniet van je ventje! Heel veel succes en sterkte!
> 
> @ Irma, 
> Fijn dat het voor jezelf wel goed aanvoelt de laatste week en dat je de lichamelijke sensaties en spanningen onder controle kan houden! Hopelijk heb je wat aan het advies van Gabry en gaat het steeds beter met je! Heel veel sterkte en succes!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss



Hoi Luus,
Sorry dat het enig tijdje duurde voor dat ik reageerde, had het eventjes uit het oog verloren. Momenteel ben ik nog steeds van de AD af en ben er fier op, moet wel zeggen dat het met momenten zeer zwaar is om er af te blijven, maar ik bijt door, heb wel geen angstaanvallen enzo, maar meer van die huilbuien en waarom, vind er eigenlijk niet echt een oorzaak van, maarja, ik sla mij er wel door. Met de kruiden ben ik gestopt, ik nam zibrine ( sint janskruid), maar dat heeft blijkbaar effect op de werking van de pil en momenteel wil ik er geen tweede kindje bij. Dinsdag moet ik terug beginnen te werken, pff, zal een hele aanpassing zijn, maar zie het wel zitten en werk half time, dus dat valt nog mee. Normaal gezien moest ik in januari terug beginnen, maar door omstandigheden werd mijn ziekenverlof verlengd. Moest een kleine operatie ondergaan aan de pols en op het werk hadden ze gezegd dat ik het beter kon laten doen omdat ze dan nog vervanging hadden voor mij en eenmaal als ik terug begon, de vervanging weg was. En wat die hormoonhuishouding betreft, pff, die is blijkbaar nog nie helemaal in orde. Kom gewoon niet op mijn stukken, constant moe en dan die huilbuien ( vooral tegen dat ik mijn regels moet krijgen). Maar da neem ik er wel bij. Heb er immers een mooi cadeautje in de plaats voor gekregen. Met lennert gaat het ook heel goed, ondertussen al 8 maand en half en ne hele brave. Mag echt nie klagen, groeit goed, komt goed bij en eet en slaap goed. 
En ik geniet er echt van.
Groetjes Minerur

----------


## gabry

Hoi Minereur,

Als ik dit zo lees wil ik je toch adviseren eens na te denken in een hoge dosering vit. B1 en B6 te nemen, dat is stabiliserend voor je hormoonhuishouding en je gemoedsrust, heel veel succes ermee!

Gabry

----------


## Onassa

Tot eind vorig jaar gebruikte ik per dag 60 mg cipramil, de hoogste dosering dus.
Heb het ook meer dan 10 jaar geslikt en het leek ineens alsof het niet veel meer deed.
Na veel vijven en zessen toch af gaan bouwen en daarna meteen met een andere AD op gaan bouwen(Tryptizol)
(dit is overigens zo'n 5 weken geleden gebeurt)
Ik zit nu aan de dosering die meestal voldoende is bij de meeste mensen, maar ik kan niet echt zeggen dat ik er echt blij mee ben.
Erge vervelende bijverschijnselen( ik reageer altijd nogal heftig op zulk soort middelen) ,en soms verlang ik stiekem weer terug naar de cipramil.
Ik wacht het nog even af, maar als de meest vervelende bijverschijnselen niet weg gaan, dan wil ik toch met dit middel stoppen.
(het kost me al veel tijd om zo'n bericht als dit te typen, want ben dood moe en afwezig en maak daarom veel typ fouten, iets wat ook nieuw is voor me)

Minerur, goed van je dat je nu AD vrij bent.
Wil je echt helemaal verder nu zonder medicatie??
Je hebt denk ik wel het geluk dat je op ene relatief lage dosering zat.
Ik zou ook dolgraag zonder willen, heb het een aantal keer geprobeert,maar ging helaas dus nooit goed.
Sterkte weer met het gaan werken in ieder geval.

Groetjes en liefs, Diane

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Minerur,
Geeft niks hoor dat het even duurde... :Wink: 
Super dat je nog steeds AD vrij bent en dat je geen AD neemt als het even zwaar wordt voor je! Fijn dat je geen paniekaanvallen meer hebt, maar toch wel vervelend dat je onverklaarbare huilbuien hebt, zal wel samenhangen met de hormoonhuishouding, dus misschien dat die tip van Gabry om meer Vit B1 en B6 te nemen ervoor zorgt dat het afneemt?!
Ja klopt Sint Janskruid verstoort de werking van de pil, dus goed dat je daarmee gestopt bent...
Hoe ging het werken vandaag? Fijn dat je werkgever je ziekteverlof heeft verlengt en dat je met halve dagen kan beginnen!
Super te horen dat het met Lennert ook goed gaat, dat hij gezond is en jij zo van hem geniet!  :Big Grin: 

Hey Diane,
Jammer dat Cipramil niet meer werkte voor je  :Frown: 
Ik hoop voor je dat de bijwerkingen die je nu ervaart snel overgaan en de Tryptizol alsnog zijn werk gaat doen voor je en als het zo blijft dan is het beter te kijken of iets anders mogelijk is. In elk geval heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## minerur

> Hoi Minereur,
> 
> Als ik dit zo lees wil ik je toch adviseren eens na te denken in een hoge dosering vit. B1 en B6 te nemen, dat is stabiliserend voor je hormoonhuishouding en je gemoedsrust, heel veel succes ermee!
> 
> Gabry



Dag Gabry

Ben nu een vitaminekuur bezig omdat ik ook constant met vermoeidheid zit, maar tot op heden geeft het nog geen resultaat. Dat van die vitaminen B1 en B6 ga ik zeker doen, maar moet wachten tot mijn vitaminenkuur gedaan is. Alvast bedankt voor de tip.
Ga vanaf volgende week ook terug reiki laten doen ( geeft bij mij heel goede resultaten) samen met nog een aantal andere dingen en dan zal het wel terug beter gaan.

Groetjes Minerur

----------


## minerur

> Hey Minerur,
> Geeft niks hoor dat het even duurde...
> Super dat je nog steeds AD vrij bent en dat je geen AD neemt als het even zwaar wordt voor je! Fijn dat je geen paniekaanvallen meer hebt, maar toch wel vervelend dat je onverklaarbare huilbuien hebt, zal wel samenhangen met de hormoonhuishouding, dus misschien dat die tip van Gabry om meer Vit B1 en B6 te nemen ervoor zorgt dat het afneemt?!
> Ja klopt Sint Janskruid verstoort de werking van de pil, dus goed dat je daarmee gestopt bent...
> Hoe ging het werken vandaag? Fijn dat je werkgever je ziekteverlof heeft verlengt en dat je met halve dagen kan beginnen!
> Super te horen dat het met Lennert ook goed gaat, dat hij gezond is en jij zo van hem geniet! 
> 
> Hey Diane,
> Jammer dat Cipramil niet meer werkte voor je 
> ...


Hey Luuss

Ik ga zeker een kuur doen van die vitaminen B1 en B6, want die hormonen dat is met momenten echt nie te doen, dat dat je lichaam zo in de war kan sturen, maarja, zullen het er maar bij nemen. Ik blijf van de AD af, weet ik zeker, ook al gaat het moeilijk met momenten, ik weet nu pas was voor vuiligheid ( sorry voor het woord) is en blij dat ik er kan afblijven en ben er ook trots op. Ben vorige week wel emotioneel gecrasht, maar dat voelde ik al langer aankomen en op een gegeven moment is het dan zover. Ik heb er dan met iemand over gepraat en zij gaat mij over enkele weken terug behandelen. Met reiki en andere dingen die voor mij persoonlijk heel goed werken, en na een aantal behandelingen zal ik wel resultaat voelen, waarschijnlijk diezelfde dag al. Ook gaat zij de chakra's behandelen om te zien of er geen geblokkeerd zijn, waarschijnlijk wel, en dat doet echt deugd als die geblokkeerde worden open gezet, kan echt een verluchting geven. Dus ik zal er wel komen zonder de AD. 
Het werk was heel goed meegevallen, had er beetje schrik voor maar al bij al viel het goed mee, was wel zwaar maar het zijn maar halve dagen hé. Werk altijd halve dagen. Misschien dat er in de toekomst ene dag volledige dag bijkomt, maar dan heb ik door de week een dag vrij. Dus valt heel goed te combineren met Lennert. En lennert maakt het ook nog altijd heel goed, kan van vorige week zelfstandig zitten en dat zint hem wel. Momenteel heeft hij weer een beetje last van z'n tandjes maar da nemen we er bij hé.
Nog een fijne zondag.
Groetjes Minerur

----------


## minerur

> Tot eind vorig jaar gebruikte ik per dag 60 mg cipramil, de hoogste dosering dus.
> Heb het ook meer dan 10 jaar geslikt en het leek ineens alsof het niet veel meer deed.
> Na veel vijven en zessen toch af gaan bouwen en daarna meteen met een andere AD op gaan bouwen(Tryptizol)
> (dit is overigens zo'n 5 weken geleden gebeurt)
> Ik zit nu aan de dosering die meestal voldoende is bij de meeste mensen, maar ik kan niet echt zeggen dat ik er echt blij mee ben.
> Erge vervelende bijverschijnselen( ik reageer altijd nogal heftig op zulk soort middelen) ,en soms verlang ik stiekem weer terug naar de cipramil.
> Ik wacht het nog even af, maar als de meest vervelende bijverschijnselen niet weg gaan, dan wil ik toch met dit middel stoppen.
> (het kost me al veel tijd om zo'n bericht als dit te typen, want ben dood moe en afwezig en maak daarom veel typ fouten, iets wat ook nieuw is voor me)
> 
> ...



Dag Diane,
Ik wil nu wel echt verder zonder medicatie, ik weet hoe erg de bijverschijnselen kunnen zijn, en wil er ook niet meer mee beginnen, ook al heb ik het met momenten zwaar, maar toch probeer ik er mij erdoor te slaan. Meestal op alternatieve wijze, reiki ed. Brengt mij echt tot rust en geeft energie en dat heb ik nu nodig. Vanaf volgende week ga ik weer even in behandeling voor deze alternatieve kuren en dan ga ik mij weer een heel stuk beter voelen.
Ik zat inderdaad aan een lage dosis, maar het heeft toch serieus moeite gekost om er af te geraken. De minste vermindering gaf bij mij al neveneffecten, juist als je in een waan leeft en alles aan je voorbij gaat. Je leeft precies op een andere planeet. Was voor mijn zwangerschap er al bijna vanaf maar kreeg toen sint janskruid in de plaats wat voor mij persoonlijk heel goed hielp, maar met zwanger te worden, moest dit ook gestopt worden en dan val je natuurlijk in een heel diep dal.
Als je het nu niet lukt, zal het wel een andere keer lukken om te stoppen, en je moet vooral naar je lichaam luisteren, dat is het voornaamste. Ook al heb je een hoge of lage dosis, het afbouwen blijft moeilijk. Ikzelf heb er 6 maanden over gedaan om van 20mg naar 0mg te gaan, dus als je een hogere dosis hebt, zal het zeker langer duren. Geef het de tijd, ga desnoods per mg naar beneden. Want de dokters geven wel een afbouwschema, maar ik persoonlijk vind dit nog veel te snel. Je kan je medicatie ook zelf laten met de hoeveelheid mg die je nodig hebt, want om zo'n pilletje in een achtste te breken, is bijna onmogelijk, daarom kan je de nodige mg zelf laten maken, zo heb ik het laten doen. Ik hoop voor jou dat het lukt en als het de eerste keren niet lukt, de moed niet opgeven, het zal wel een keer lukken. *Ga er niet te licht over en neem er vooral de tijd voor, kan het niet genoeg benadrukken en luister vooral naar je lichaam , dat zal wel zeggen als het er klaar voor is om verder af te bouwen.*
Groetjes Minerur
Ps: het werken is goed verlopen :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Minerur.

Goed om te lezen dat je helemaal AD vrij verder wilt.
Ik overweeg het nu ook.
Na de tryptizol heb ik nog 2 dagen notrillen geslikt, nou dat was helemaal niets!!!
Was er doodziek van tot overgeven aan toe.
Nu weer even sinds gisteren terug naar 1 tryptizol en neem er zometeen weer 1 en dan bel ik morgen de psych(die man zal zo zachtjes aan wel gek van me worden) en ga overleggen of weer terug naar 20 mg cipramil, of eens helemaal AD vrij om te zien of dat lukt.
Wie weet gaat het deze keer wel.
En jij zegt dat je met reiki veel rust krijgt.
Ik ben ook steeds meet in de "alternatieve" hoek bezig.
Ik heb me al aangemeld voor een meditatie groep en iegenlijk wil ik ook reiki gaan doen.
Heb ook geregelt acupunctuur en dat werkt ook wel goed.
Mag ik vragen of jij reiki krijgt, het jezelf geeft en/of je het ook andere geeft?
Zelf heb ik ook zitten denken om ipv de AD eens St. Janskruid te gaan proberen.
Ik ben gewoon al die bijwerkingen zo zat en *de* juiste AD bestaat gewoon weg niet.
Dat zegt mijn psych ook, het zijn absoluut geen wonder pillen, maar kunnen hooguit de scherpe kantjes er wat af halen.
Ik droom toch sinds lange tijd weer dat ik zonder door het leven zou kunnen.
De benzo's zal ik wel blijven gebruiken indien nodig, maar daar vind ik geen nare bijwerkingen van, alleen is het fijn om te kunnen slapen en wanneer er een paniek aanval toeslaat om dat even te kunnen dempen.
Het is net alsof er nu ineens een knop om gaat sinds die nieuwe AD's met al die nare bijwerkingen, alsof ik nu pas door het wat voor een troep het allemaal is en ik me steeds vaker de vraag stel....waarom kon ik tot mijn 31 ste wel zonder en ook depressie loos.
Die tijd wil ik graag weer terug.

Groetjes Diane

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Minerur,
Ik heb zelf ook last van vermoeidheid (altijd te lage ijzer) dus neem ik homeopatische B12 tabletjes en dat helpt voor mij wel... B1 en B6 zijn daarnaast ook belangrijk.
Hoelang moet je die vitaminekuur nog doen en hoe beviel het hervatten van de Reiki?
Heel goed dat je van de AD af blijft (en wilt blijven) ondanks dat het soms lastig kan worden, daar kun je erg trots op zijn! 
Ja weer opnieuw werken na zo'n lang tijd ook al zijn het halve dagen valt zwaar, ben je inmiddels al een beetje gewend?
Leuk dat Lennert alleen kan zitten, hopelijk heeft hij snel minder last van zijn tandjes!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Hey Diane,
Wanneer begin je met de meditatiecursus?
Ik hoop voor je dat je ooit weer zonder AD's kan!

----------


## minerur

> Hey Minerur,
> Ik heb zelf ook last van vermoeidheid (altijd te lage ijzer) dus neem ik homeopatische B12 tabletjes en dat helpt voor mij wel... B1 en B6 zijn daarnaast ook belangrijk.
> Hoelang moet je die vitaminekuur nog doen en hoe beviel het hervatten van de Reiki?
> Heel goed dat je van de AD af blijft (en wilt blijven) ondanks dat het soms lastig kan worden, daar kun je erg trots op zijn! 
> Ja weer opnieuw werken na zo'n lang tijd ook al zijn het halve dagen valt zwaar, ben je inmiddels al een beetje gewend?
> Leuk dat Lennert alleen kan zitten, hopelijk heeft hij snel minder last van zijn tandjes!
> Heel veel sterkte en succes!
> 
> Hey Diane,
> ...



Hey Luuus
Heb ook al geruime tijd last van ijzer te kort, heb daar supplementen voor moeten innemen maar blijkbaar blijft mijn ijzer te laag. In het ziekenhuis na de bevalling heb ik 2 zakjes via het infuus bijgekregen omdat mijn ijzer veel te laag was en sinds de bevalling krijg ik het nog juist op peil, maar van het moment dat ik even stop met de inname dan zakt het terug onder de waarde. De vitaminekuur heeft eigenlijk niet zoveel geholpen, denk dat ik toch nog maar eens een bloedafname moet laten doen om te zien wat ik precies tekort heb. De hervatting van de reiki veel heel goed mee. Ben van vorige week terug gestart ook omdat ik constant met migraine aanvallen zat en blijkbaar kwam dat van de nek die constant gespannen is. Krijg eerst een hele goed nek en rugmassage en dat wordt dan afgesloten met een sessie van reiki. Het heeft mij echt deugd gedaan en blijkbaar had ik ook een chakra die vast zat. Maar ondertussen is die terug los en worden de chakras regelmatig behandelt wat blijkbaar zijn resultaat toch oplevert.
Ik ben nog steeds trots dat ik van de AD af ben en wil dat het ook zo blijft. Het werken valt heel goed mee, mag echt niet klagen, ik ga nu elke dinsdag een ganse dag werken ipv een halve en dan heb ik die vrijdag van de week vrij, dus verlengd weekend. Het zijn heel toffe mensen waar ik elke week naar toe moet gaan en ze waarderen mijn werk ook, dus ik ben tevreden en de mensen ook, meer moet dat niet zijn.
Met Lennert is het nog altijd goed, heeft er zijn 5de tandje bij, heeft momenteel wel wat last met z'n stoelgang, maar van vandaag gaat het terug wat beter, het is echt een lieveke en zo'n brave. Mag echt niet klagen.
Geniet nog van het mooie weer.
Groetjes Minerur

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Minerur,

Verstandig dat je een bloedafname wil laten doen om te kijken wat je tekort (of teveel) krijgt, want dan kan je er iets aan doen!
Gelukkig maar dat de massage+reiki je goed heeft gedaan, want het is fijn dat als je zo vast zit je behandeld kan worden zodat je je beter voelt of gaat voelen! 
Fijn dat je weer een hele dag kan werken en dan lekker lang weekend hebt en dat de mensen waar je werkt jou waarderen voor je inzet/het werk dat je doet  :Smile: 
Super dat het met Lennert ook goed gaat en dat hij lief en braaf is! Hopelijk heeft hij geen last meer van zijn stoelgang en blijft het zo'n lief mannetje  :Wink: 
Ja ik geniet zeker van het mooie weer, ik hoop jij ook!
Ik hoop voor je dat je deze positiviteit vast kan blijven houden! Succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Belke

Hey,

Ik ben gauw eens door al de teksten doorgelopen maar ik wil eigenlijk gewoon mijn verhaal kwijt...
Ik neem 1 jaar Citalopram en ik voelde mij daar goed bij. Ik ging ni zo vitten over kleine onnozele dingen, ik had meer zelfvertrouwen en was mentaal wat sterker (ik heb deze genomen na de scheiding met mijn ex want die had mijn zelfvertrouwen op een laag pitje gezet!) 
Nu ben ik er mee gestopt en zoals ik hier lees veeeel te snel! Maar ik vergat het al eens de laatste tijd en dan dacht ik: foert nu neem ik het niet meer.
Nu 2 weken nadat ik ben gestopt voel ik mij niet al te goed. Zit het in mijn koppeke en zoek ik een stom excuus om lastig te lopen of is het echt dr de citalopram?
Ik vit over kleine dingen en maak van een mug een olifant. 
Ik wil niet meer terug herbeginnen want ben gestopt met de pil en er is steeds een kans dat ik zwanger ben...maar langs de andere kant?! 
Het kan natuurlijk vanalles zijn, ik heb al sinds woensdag last van een lage bloeddruk, ik zit aan dag 29 van mijne cyclus en ja het is 2 weken geleden dat ik met citalopram ben gestopt... Mijn huisarts is in verlof dus aan die kan ik het niet vragen.
Vooral mijn vriend heeft er last van omdat ik mij afreageer op hem. ieder klein detail boor ik in de grond en maak mij op alles druk.
Groetjes

Belke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Belke,

Ja te snel stoppen geeft vervelende bijwerkingen/afkickverschijnselen.
Dus wat je nu voelt kan zijn door te snel stoppen en als je zwanger bent zullen je hormonen dat waarschijnlijk ook versterken...
Heb je geen vervangende huisarts waar je terecht kan?
Misschien kan je iets ontspannends doen zodat je minder je afreageerd?
Heel erg veel sterkte en succes!
Hopelijk heeft je vriend begrip voor je uitbarstingen!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## sharontherose

hallo allemaal
Ik heb ook geprobeerd te stoppen met citalopram op eigen houtje dit deed ik omdat ik dan dacht onafhankelijk en vrij van medicijnen te zijn dit was alleen niet handig want alderhalve week later werd ik opgenomen op een gesloten afdeling omdat ik hele gevaarlijke dingen ging doen ik kreeg weer last van dwanggedachten en woedeaanvallen.
ik weet nu dat god wil dat ik deze medicijnen inneem .
Ik hoop dat jullie ook in god geloven en medicijnen zijn ook door god gegeven.

----------

